# So, who do I need to bribe



## RoSsIkId (29/7/15)

465 days stinky free
Thats about the same time I am on this forum.

So who do I need to bribe, kidnap, make disappear to get me a nice pretty pretty badge.

My wall looks so empty. Look at my boosted snail chilling there. He needs friends.

Thank you for hearing me out.

Oh the whatsapp group is still going strong.

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 2


----------



## RoSsIkId (29/7/15)

@BumbleBee thank you.

It looks so pretty and pointy and shiny

And on my 500th posts.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/7/15)

Congrats on a well earned medal @RoSsIkId!


----------



## Paulie (29/7/15)

Congrats man! Well deserved!


----------



## baksteen8168 (29/7/15)

RoSsIkId said:


> 465 days stinky free
> Thats about the same time I am on this forum.
> 
> So who do I need to bribe, kidnap, make disappear to get me a nice pretty pretty badge.
> ...


Is that boosted turbo Snail's name Turbo?


----------



## Andre (29/7/15)

You surely slipped through the cracks. But never too late. Congrats friend.


----------



## Zenooph (29/7/15)

Congrats on your shiny!!


----------



## Marzuq (29/7/15)

Congrats @RoSsIkId 
Awesome achievement and lovely medal. You now have bragging right too


----------



## Dubz (29/7/15)

Good going on the new shiny @RoSsIkId .


----------



## RoSsIkId (29/7/15)

baksteen8168 said:


> Is that boosted turbo Snail's name Turbo?



Nope his name is Turbo Diesel

Thanks guys

I like my medal very much

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## stevie g (29/7/15)

nice one bud


----------



## ET (29/7/15)

Geluk Thinus


----------



## baksteen8168 (29/7/15)

RoSsIkId said:


> Nope his name is Turbo Diesel
> 
> Thanks guys
> 
> I like my medal very much


Ah, so it's the fat one from the animated film. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge while sitting in a blissful vaping cloud.


----------

